# Leaky Gas and Jury Duty



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Has anyone ever used leaky gas to avoid jury duty? Not sure if doctors would back me up on such a claim. But I'm fairly certain my odor would come out full force.

This was just a random thought. I wasn't called for it or anything.


----------



## lgsuffererstill (Aug 1, 2019)

Hmm when listing that reason as something to not be selected, I'm not sure if the person reading the reason would take it seriously? They may think it's a joke since most people don't understand how excessive the gas really is.

[Knock on wood] but I was picked for jury duty recently. They haven't contacted me again and it's been months so hopefully that means I'm safe... On the reasons I did put I have autism and it affects my hearing and ability to cooperate with others. I do have this tbh but if you haven't signed up already you might be able to use this too! Since doctors don't need to know, idk if they would even bother doing a background check for it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've gotten off jury duty for having an enlarged prostrate, meaning I sometimes have to urinate a lot more than others.

I'm sure if one has IBS you can get off for that too, but I don't know if the original poster has that?

When I got notices for jury duty when I lived in California? I just threw them away. Here in Ohio I don't know if I would get way with doing that.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i got off jury duty for having ibs.


----------

